
NBA Executive’s Hong Kong Tweet Starts Firestorm in China - wei_jok
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/06/sports/daryl-morey-rockets-china.html
======
wei_jok
I saw a previous article earlier, but WSJ is generally paywalled and I can't
read it, while NYTimes is less so.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21176976](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21176976)

